# Maxey show cages.



## icedmice (Oct 4, 2009)

We use small op-shop plastic fish tanks to show mice and rats.

I saw an article on these and was wondering what they looked like. I'm looking to build a better transport container for my bucks even if they're not OUR standard show containers.

Is it possible to see some pictures and get dimentions on a Maxey cage?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

There are photos in this thread: http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=1293&hilit=maxey


----------



## icedmice (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks......hmmm
I might adapt it.

What I want it for is a multiple buck carrier. I've aleardy made a plastic one but it has it's flaws.









The lid cannot be opened in sections so if your not quick all the mice think it's time to play.

I can probably make the maxey into an 8 bay carrier. I'd use the model for the lidded variety and put a mouse mesh window on the front.

It's going to be a fiddly project.

Thanks for that, I appreciate it  .


----------

